# moving to Munich



## cat2015 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi myself and partner are hoping to move to Munich from England. We have began applying for jobs in the area. My boyfriend is a mechanical inspector\engineer. He has high mechanical engineering qualifications (hnc) he also has experience and qualifications in fabrication and welding. I have a ba honours degree in disability studies and work within a school for children with behaviour and emotional problems. I have experience working within many special schools for various disability. I am also getting my tefl. What we want to know is what are the chances of us getting work and would it be a risk moving without work but with enough money to keep us living for 2\3 months. Maybe other cities might be better? Any info helps thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I already replied to you on another forum, where you posted the same:
2 - 3 months is the absolute minimum you need before receiving any salary, even if you find a job right after arrival. Thus you should come with a bit more money - 6 months sounds o.k. to me!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

cat2015 said:


> Hi myself and partner are hoping to move to Munich from England. We have began applying for jobs in the area. My boyfriend is a mechanical inspector\engineer. He has high mechanical engineering qualifications (hnc) he also has experience and qualifications in fabrication and welding. I have a ba honours degree in disability studies and work within a school for children with behaviour and emotional problems. I have experience working within many special schools for various disability. I am also getting my tefl. What we want to know is what are the chances of us getting work and would it be a risk moving without work but with enough money to keep us living for 2\3 months. Maybe other cities might be better? Any info helps thanks


You should also be aware that the word engineer is used in a different way in the UK than the word Ingenieur in Germany. With an HNC he would not be able to apply for Ingenieur jobs, for that he would need at least a Bachelors Degree.

Techniker might be more in the right direction but he should look up the German equivalent of his specific qualification - Germans love certificates and it needs to be the right one!

Munich is very expensive, by the way. So, the more money you bring, the better.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

ALKB said:


> You should also be aware that the word engineer is used in a different way in the UK than the word Ingenieur in Germany. With an HNC he would not be able to apply for Ingenieur jobs, for that he would need at least a Bachelors Degree.


This is only partially true: There used to be an "Ingenieur" category who only attended a technical school (kind of a slighly inflated technician), as opposed to the "Diplom-Ingenieur", who has a university degree. Nowadays, however, the simpler "Ingenieur" is basically extinct and 99% of people calling themselves engineer have a degree. (The situation is different in Austria, though.)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beppi said:


> This is only partially true: There used to be an "Ingenieur" category who only attended a technical school (kind of a slighly inflated technician), as opposed to the "Diplom-Ingenieur", who has a university degree. Nowadays, however, the simpler "Ingenieur" is basically extinct and 99% of people calling themselves engineer have a degree. (The situation is different in Austria, though.)


Yes, very complicated with lots of language pitfalls.

An HNC is more in the direction of Ausbildung, though - and I think it actually only takes about two years to obtain it, so, not sure what German employers will make of it.

It might be a good idea to get his qualifications officially recognised. That will give German employers an idea of what he has done and will make them more confident in his abilities.


----------

